# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Why men lie???

## *Fatima*

*Why men lie???*

----------


## Endurer

Just because truth hurts you girls :wink:

----------


## manni9

lol lol lol 
what a cool ans Adeel Man kuch ker diya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

muahaha :lildevil;

actually question thora ghalat tha.. ye kuch is tarha hona chahiye tha:

"why girls can't stand the truth?"

:wink:

----------


## *Fatima*

no he is not rit coz u guyz are big lairz

----------


## Kainaat

yeh kisne kaha Adeel and Manni bhai :duno; 

kyounke larkiyan bhi bolti hain :rolling;

----------


## *Fatima*

> muahaha :lildevil;
> 
> actually question thora ghalat tha.. ye kuch is tarha hona chahiye tha:
> 
> "why girls can't stand the truth?"
> 
> :wink:


coz sach buhut karowa hota hai our khass tour app guyz se ho to :evil:

----------


## Endurer

> no he is not rit coz u guyz are big lairz


really? :duno; whats lairz anyways? :whistle; wild animals resting place? :dyawn:

sobia sis ye apne shayed pehla sach bola apni zindagi ka, mogambo khush howa :bg:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Thu Jan 26, 2006 10:36 pm
> 
> muahaha :lildevil;
> 
> actually question thora ghalat tha.. ye kuch is tarha hona chahiye tha:
> 
> "why girls can't stand the truth?"
> 
> :wink:
> ...


ab 24/7 tarefien bhi nahien ker sakte. wese tarefien agar apki karien to wo sach hai, or agar kissi ki to wo jhoot. am I right? :bg: ab jaldi se batayen k ye sach kitna kerwa hai

----------


## Kainaat

Adeel pehla kaise, main to sach hi bolti hoon, bas kabhi kabhi Danish logon se jhoot bolna parhta hai, lekin koshish yehi hoti hai koi jhoot na bolon  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

achi baat hai sis  :Smile:  wese danish logon se kiun jhoot bolna parta hai? :thinking;

----------


## Kainaat

system se, u know zara ehtiyaad ke liye  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Thu Jan 26, 2006 11:40 pm
> 
> no he is not rit coz u guyz are big lairz
> 
> 
> really? :duno; whats lairz anyways? :whistle; wild animals resting place? :dyawn:
> 
> sobia sis ye apne shayed pehla sach bola apni zindagi ka, mogambo khush howa :bg:


matlaab johoot plz dont laf @ my english

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Fri Jan 27, 2006 12:41 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Thu Jan 26, 2006 10:36 pm
> 
> ...


100% jhoot hai i dont blv guyz

----------


## Endurer

let the spectators decide  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

koi bhi aisa banda nahin jo yeh keh sakhe ke humne kabhi jhoot nahin bola, kuch ziyadah bolte hain kuch kam  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

jiske aney se rangon mein doob gaye hai sham, soch raha hoon kis se pochon us larki ka naam  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

iska jhoot sach se kya taluq :thinking;

----------


## Endurer

wese hi sun raha tha  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

How many Adeel here

----------


## Endurer

yeah too many :ye;

----------


## Roshni

> Just because truth hurts you girls :wink:


nah Partner, simple answer is when you guys are not sincere you guys start making stuff up.

----------


## *Fatima*

> yeah too many :ye;


I want no who is adeel here

----------


## soni kuri

i think they lie coz the truth is related to something wrong they've did and can break a good relationship...so that's why they lie....

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Thu Jan 26, 2006 10:25 am
> 
> Just because truth hurts you girls :wink:
> 
> 
> nah Partner, simple answer is when you guys are not sincere you guys start making stuff up.


Sincere? naah, it when we are fed up of that daily bullshit :whistle;

----------


## Sporadic

Miss Fatima.
Main aap say mutafiq hoon, k guyyz jhoot boltay hain, kia larkiyan bhi jhoot nahin boltin??
acha chodo sub say bara jhoota tou aap ka so called .... Salman hai. us k baray main kia khial hai.

He is a big liar in this world.

----------


## Kainaat

Faisal bhai maine kaha na sab jhoot bolte hain, is bara bhi agree kar dete  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

I agreed with you at this.
Waisay bhi main tou always agreed hota hoon aap k saath  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

wohi to, is baar kaha nahin, maine socha kehlwah doon :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

abhi kah daitay hain
Sobia you r right lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

out damn thought! out! :rolling;

----------


## BrownEyedbeauty

i love salman khan <3

----------


## Sporadic

OMG yahan Salman khan k kitnay hi log Shaidayee hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Safian

> Just because truth hurts you girls :wink:


  :Big Grin:  

should I add on? :blee;

----------


## mvakar

y

----------


## sunny2006

larkiya waisay manti nahin hain is liy man ko jhoot bolna perta hain

----------


## naser7

aint it!

----------


## niceguy

basic instinct!!!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

The answer is 
"BECAUSE THEY ARE SCARED OF WOMEN"!!

HA hA

----------


## self_conscience

Women lie more than Men do.

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Women lie more than Men do.


That's a lie.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Smile:

----------


## opportunistic

That's the biggest lie!!

Women lie way more than men. Women are always lying, take any relationship in to account. Men lie, very rarely.

Women are gossiping all the times, a little lie here and a little lie there, always adding fuel to the matters.

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> That's the biggest lie!!
> 
> Women lie way more than men. Women are always lying, take any relationship in to account. Men lie, very rarely.
> 
> Women are gossiping all the times, a little lie here and a little lie there, always adding fuel to the matters.


First of all, not all woman are gossip-mongers , I do agree that some are , but you cant just generalise !!

And if a woman really believes and values a relationship, she will not lie !! In fact women are way more truthful and open about their feelings as compared to men  .. The truth is  that men tend to cheat more in a relationship, So It is the men who are liars   :evil:  :P

----------


## SHIRENE

Coz we let them get away with it.  If we stop, they'll stop too.

----------


## dsjeya

telling truth is more harmful than simple lie
my wife asks my opinion about her lousy dress
what u expect me to say
lousy r very nice
simi men lie more
women utter falsehoods
just ask the age of woman

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> telling truth is more harmful than simple lie
> my wife asks my opinion about her lousy dress
> what u expect me to say
> lousy r very nice
> simi men lie more
> women utter falsehoods
> just ask the age of woman


I agree with you DSJeya ji !   :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

simi thanks

----------

